# BLDC Motor Design (online calculators?)



## simey_binker (May 13, 2009)

alright, I've had a project bouncing around in the back of my head for several years now, and the short of it is that I'd like to build a BLDC motor from scratch. I understand the principals such as: larger diameter wire means it can handle greater amperage, and reducing the number of windings will reduce the operational voltage, and both of these affect the torque and rpm relationship. I understand the the number of poles on the stator, the number of magnets on the rotor, how you bundle the stator teeth into poles, and a great deal of factors explained here: https://www.emetor.com/edit/windings/ also affects the characteristics of the motor. 

What I have been unable to find is an online calculator. You have variables such as wire gauge, number of turns, number of teeth, number of poles, number of magnets, factors for core material, approximations based on magnetic flux, and expected torque/rpm curves. 

I once found a site (needed to be translated) that had a calculator showing each configuration of wiring for certain numbers of teeth and magnets and expected Kv but I can't seem to find it now. It was geared towards those who were rewinding BLDC hobby motors for brushless gimbals. 

thoughts? advice? formulas?


----------



## simey_binker (May 13, 2009)

ah, I've found what I had seen before:

http://www.simplebgc.com/electronics/motor_rewind/

be sure to translate the page from Russian to English with a browser translator, as the "english" version of the website does not have this information.

http://www.bavaria-direct.co.za/models/files/Winding_Scheme_Calculator.htm

http://www.bavaria-direct.co.za/models/motor_info.htm


----------

